# IMAC G4 will not turn on



## i3eautifullOne (Jun 6, 2009)

Everytime I try to turn on my IMAC all it does is beeps 4 times then the little light in the bottom right hand corner flashes 3 times. This all started happening when my boyfriend thought he knew what he was doing and opened it up and took the battery out and put it back in. Does anyone know what the beeps and flashes mean? And how to fix it?


----------



## i3eautifullOne (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry about that, it is a G5 not a G4.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

THe beeps mean that the RAM or boot ROM are bad. At this point, you will have to take it to an Apple service center for a repair, as I believe that more beeps means it's a boot ROM problem, and that requires a new motherboard. Why did he take the battery out anyway?


----------

